# Heladera Siam bolita



## leocusel (Oct 17, 2021)

*H*ola. *T*engo una heladera *S*iam bolita, muy antigua. *L*os cables estaban todos pelados y desconectados, aunque hace 20 años cuando se guard*ó* funcionaba perfecto.
*M*e encontr*é* con la bocha con tres bornes. *U*n capacitor con dos cone*x*iones y sobre la bocha una pieza redonda planta con dos conectores. no tengo la menor idea de su conexi*ó*n y no consigo por ning*ú*n lado un esquema el*é*ctrico de ese tipo de heladera (debe tener mas de 50 años)... si alguien pudiera ayudarme agradecer*í*a mucho. *L*a parte superior va un cable porque tiene el regulador y una resistencia para descongelar... *M*uchas gracias desde ya.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2021)

Mejor que subás fotos por que con imaginación no se soluciona esto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2021)

Si estaba andando , solo ve cambiando los cables de a uno y listo !

La única diferencia que tenía esa heladera , era que el relé de arranque en vez de estar al lado del motor , estaba dentro del compartimiento del termostato.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> solo ve cambiando los cables de a uno y listo !


Es que parece que no están conectados...


leocusel dijo:


> *L*os cables estaban todos pelados y desconectados, aunque hace 20 años cuando se guard*ó* funcionaba perfecto.


----------



## phavlo (Oct 17, 2021)

Por si alguien está interesado, dejo esto por acá:


Y me retiro lentamente.......

Bye


----------



## leocusel (Oct 21, 2021)

no estaban conectados porque con el traslado se desprendieron y no se como va...


----------



## unmonje (Oct 21, 2021)

leocusel dijo:


> *H*ola. *T*engo una heladera *S*iam bolita, muy antigua. *L*os cables estaban todos pelados y desconectados, aunque hace 20 años cuando se guard*ó* funcionaba perfecto.
> *M*e encontr*é* con la bocha con tres bornes. *U*n capacitor con dos cone*x*iones y sobre la bocha una pieza redonda planta con dos conectores. no tengo la menor idea de su conexi*ó*n y no consigo por ning*ú*n lado un esquema el*é*ctrico de ese tipo de heladera (debe tener mas de 50 años)... si alguien pudiera ayudarme agradecer*í*a mucho. *L*a parte superior va un cable porque tiene el regulador y una resistencia para descongelar... *M*uchas gracias desde ya.


Una sola cosa le voy a decir muy importante :
NI SE LE OCURRA AFLOJAR LAS TUERCAS DEL MOTOR, PORQUE VA A PERDER LA CONEXION CON EL INTERIOR, en cuyo caso fin del asunto, el juego se terminó, perdió el motor de la heladera y la heladera.
Todo lo que le falte afuera, está dentro del motor.


----------



## leocusel (Oct 21, 2021)

Genial. Muchas gracias por el consejo. Es una heladera muy vieja así que supongo hay que ir con mucha precaución.  Espero alguien tenga el esquema o sepa como van los cables. Al técnico que vino (muy joven se ve) lo desoriento ese circulo con dos terminales arriba del motor... no quiso tocar nada para no quemarla...


----------



## unmonje (Oct 21, 2021)

leocusel dijo:


> Genial. Muchas gracias por el consejo. Es una heladera muy vieja así que supongo hay que ir con mucha precaución.  Espero alguien tenga el esquema o sepa como van los cables. Al técnico que vino (muy joven se ve) lo desoriento ese circulo con dos terminales arriba del motor... no quiso tocar nada para no quemarla...


En una época yo sabía  que era el circulo, pero lamentablemente, ya lo olvidé. Mi madre tenía una de esas.
Saque una foto de mas lejos a ver si puedo recordar---Veo el capacitor que debe ser el de arranque... habría que poner uno nuevo.


----------



## leocusel (Oct 21, 2021)

Gracias igual unmonje... si el técnico que vino ni idea tenia que era eso... Lo del capacitor seguro habrá que cambiarlo pero es el menor de los problemas. el tema es la conexión... gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2021)

Si un técnico no sabe conectar una Siam (75 o 90) bochita (bocha-motocompresor pera) , es de desconfiarle . . .


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 21, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si un técnico no sabe conectar una Siam (75 o 90) bochita (bocha-motocompresor pera) , es de desconfiarle . . .


Justo sobre esa heladera figura aca =









						Como conectar un motor heladera siam 75/90
					

Como conectar motor heladera SIAM 90/75   Hola en esta oportunidad estoy arreglando una heladera siam 90 que es esta:     Y les voy a decir...




					elblogdemoe.blogspot.com


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 21, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si un técnico no sabe conectar una Siam (75 o 90) bochita (bocha-motocompresor pera) , es de desconfiarle . . .


Dosmetros....El técnico no quiso cargo de conciencia... Por el estado del cableado, (todavías hay restos de cables de tela), eso es una electrocución segura... Además, esa heladera, no llevaba capacitor de arranque. Fue agregado, vaya a saber por qué, (o sí lo sé, o creo saberlo). En la foto donde se vé la bornera, el del centro es el común, el de abajo es el arranque, y el superior es marcha. Y arriba se ve el protector térmico. Aunque luego de 20 años de estar sin funcionar, como menciona, no tendría mucha esperanza de que arranque... Ahí lo primero, es probar el compresor en directo, y si funciona y comprime, rehacer todo el conexionado.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 21, 2021)

pepelui01 dijo:


> Ahí lo primero, es probar el compresor en directo, y si funciona y comprime, rehacer todo el conexionado.


Todo un clásico, yo lo tuve que hacer en la de casa y de esa forma corrobore que el problema era el termostato (y mejor eso a que sea problema del compresor), luego, claro, tras una macana inicial por inexperiecia, logre remediarlo. Ojala que la tuya quede andando colega .
Claro, si tras 20 años arranca y el termostato falla, tocara cambio. Ojala que no. Aunque por fortuna, aún lo venden.









						Termostato Heladera Congelador Rc 13646 1 Frio Siam 75/90 - $ 4.008
					

REPJUL REFRIGERACIONVenta de Repuestos (Aire Acondicionado, Heladera y Lavarropas), Todo tipo de Herramientas, Insumos y Gases Refrigerantes.· TERMOSTATO HELADERA CONGELADOR RC 13646 1 FRIO SIAM 75/90 ·compatible con varias marcas y modelos de heladera, consultarCantidad de contactos: 2Tipo de...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2021)

La bocha necesita para arrancar un relé de arranque , específicamente en esas heladeras el relé está incluido en el termostato (perilla reguladora de temperatura).

Se podría probar con un relé "sillita"






						Relay Para Heladeras Antiguas Fam.y Comercial Tipo Set Nuevo en venta en  Capital Federal Capital Federal por sólo $ 9,980.00 - OCompra.com Argentina
					

Relay Para Heladeras Antiguas Fam.y Comercial Tipo Set Nuevo, , Los mejores productos encontrados en internet, el mayor buscador de ofertas del Argentina. OCompra.com




					www.ocompra.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 22, 2021)

leocusel dijo:


> no estaban conectados porque con el traslado se desprendieron y no se como va...Ver el archivo adjunto 273078Ver el archivo adjunto 273079Ver el archivo adjunto 273080


!Ese engendro arriba seguramente pertenció a las Caravelas de Cristóbal Colón!


----------



## El perdulario (Oct 25, 2021)

Hola Leocusel, para que salga de dudas, si vale la pena o no recuperar ésa heladera, comienza por hacerle una prueba arrancando el compresor (Bocha) de manera directa y sin relay de arranque, utilizando sólo un cable dúplex para la prueba independiente a todo el sistema eléctrico de la heladera, empleando nada más que la protección térmica. Según las imágenes aportadas por el colega (helifire4) y las aportadas por usted, concuerdan al menos con el terminal central del compresor como terminal o borne común, por donde se conecta la fase neutro de alimentación, ya que de la protección térmica, según imagen, sale un cable marrón hasta dicho terminal o borne común. La pieza redonda plateada con 2 terminales de conexión, que tiene la imagen sobre el compresor (Bocha) sólo es una protección térmica utilizada en aquella época por la marca Westinghouse americana, dicha protección térmica, va conectada en serie con el terminal común de la bocha (compresor) y representa una de las 2 entradas de alimentación de voltaje AC a la bocha. De acuerdo con las imágenes a la derecha del borne común (C) está ubicada la otra entrada de alimentación de fase, conocida por trabajo o marcha (R) y por último a la izquierda del borne o terminal común (C) está ubicado el terminal o borne de arranque (S). Ósea que nos quedaría de acuerdo con el voltaje de funcionamiento de la heladera, sólo alimentar con 110 o 220 voltios al compresor, conectando neutro al terminal libre de la protección térmica en serie a través del cable color marrón con el borne del centro común (C) y la otra fase, por el borne o terminal de trabajo o marcha (R). Luego hacemos un puente momentáneo entre arranque (S) y marcha (R), hasta que arranque o logre funcionar la bocha o compresor. Si se mide el capacitor de arranque con un capacimetro y está en buen estado, utilízalo para hacer el puente momentáneo y enseguida que arranque el compresor, dejas de hacer el puente momentáneo, para que así quede funcionando el compresor. Si tiene una pinza amperimétrica, la puede colocar por cualquiera de las 2 fases o entradas de alimentación, para tomar la lectura de consumo de la bocha, aunque igual si realizó la conexión de prueba a través de la protección térmica y la misma no se abre o dispara, sería porque todo se mantiene en orden y la bocha aún seguirá prolongando su vida útil. Ojo, si no tiene pinza amperimétrica, antes de confiar plenamente en la protección térmica, igualmente antes la debería medir por continuidad y por la parte que pega contra la bocha, ósea por la parte contraria a los terminales de conexión, se le debe aplicar calor con una pistola de calor o con el calor de una llama de encendedor cualquiera, el objetivo es que la protección térmica, se caliente lo suficiente, para saber si la misma aún es capaz de abrir su circuito de protección. Bueno si tiene alguna duda para realizar la prueba, comentelo por favor. Saludos Perdu.


----------



## El perdulario (Feb 21, 2022)

Ya había subido éste diagrama editado antes, para quien lo pueda necesitar y no se que hice mal que luego desapareció. Igual aquí está de nuevo. Saludos Perdu.


----------



## El perdulario (Feb 21, 2022)

Muchísimas gracias a todos chicos por sus muestras de gratitud, fue un placer poder ayudarles con el tema, era una cuenta pendiente que tenía con esta comunidad. Saludos Perdu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2022)

Respecto a un técnico de refrigeración que no sabe identificar terminales . . . 



leocusel dijo:


> Al técnico que vino (muy joven se ve) lo desoriento *ese circulo con dos terminales arriba del motor*... no quiso tocar nada para no quemarla...


Protector térmico , no solo se calienta por la corriente que le circula , sino también por estar en contacto con el motor.



leocusel dijo:


> si el técnico que vino ni idea tenia que era eso... Lo del capacitor seguro habrá que cambiarlo pero es el menor de los problemas. el tema es la conexión... gracias.


Se mide la resistencia Ohmica entre las tres conexiones, la mas alta indica que estamos midiendo las bobinas de trabajo y auxiliar en serie . . .  la pata restante es común-línea , luego medimos entre esa común y las otras dos , la mas baja es trabajo , la mas alta es arranque-auxiliar . . . 

Si ésta heladera tenía instalado capacitor de arranque (no original) sería porque ya estaba media "chacabuca" o en la zona había muuuuuuy baja tensión.

Saludos !


----------



## El perdulario (Feb 22, 2022)

El capacitor de arranque, además de lo ya expuesto por el colega DOSMETROS, también se puede conectar, en los casos de tener un relay de arranque, algo viejo o defectuoso. No agregué el capacitor de arranque al diagrama eléctrico,  porque originalmente no lo lleva, pero en caso de necesitarlo para el mismo, sólo debería hacer su conexión en serie con el cable de color rojo, que llega al terminal de arranque del compresor y listo. Saludos Perdu. Gracias una vez más a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2022)

Sería el clásico 88-108 uf (microfaradios)  330VAC


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 22, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 88-108


FM, radio forelect. Tu radio...

Digo, es u*F @DOSMETROS *


----------

